# Electric step motor - Hymer s700



## Jimmers (May 17, 2009)

Hi there

Does anyone know where I can purchase a new or reburbished motor for the electric step on my Merc Hymer S700?

I've read a few posts about motors failing due to road debris and water exposure but having checked it out I think this one has been through all of that and more judging by the diy repairs clearly visible

Also how do I work which motor I need for the specific step I have?

Thanks in advance for any advice you can impart on me

Jimmy


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Strange that you didn't get any replies, I can't help you much other than that if you Google it up you'll get plenty of exploded diagrams to compare with. Be careful, motors might be the same but drive shafts vary in length and diameter.


----------



## cbrookson (Jul 19, 2010)

It's an Omnistep made by Thule. You can get a single or double type step - if you get a new one make sure you get the right width.

See here for details of replacement motors:

http://campingequipmentshop.co.uk/index.php/motorhome-campervan-van-step-accessories/c_154.html

Not cheap though ............

Cheers


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*step!!*

Hello jimmers !

Have not been on much and not looked , At the hymer forum where I found you with this problem. 
I have the s700 as you do , And I can say, You can get this part in Germany , I bought mine last year , And works fine now , Good one. lol!! 
But hymer stocks them . I paid some thing like 37 euros posted as well to me here in wales .

And I am in search of some thing myself . I have the Electrolux electronic ignition fridge in mine she is a 1992 Hymer s700 . The fridge being the problem . I need a new part . But the part number in my fridge has gone for good . It was on the side wall in the fridge on left . If you have same model as myself it might be possible you have same fridge , (very likely) You may still have your numbers . And I could use these to order my parts . I was told find some one with the same camper and fridge and use that number , My manual for the fridge says RM400R /RM400P . But still no numbers in the manual . Unless I might ring Germany next week failing finding these numbers .

Thanks for listening ,
And all the best . 
denton.


----------



## HookyHymer (May 1, 2005)

Hi Merctoby, I think we have the original manual for our fridge, I'll try to remember to post the number up for you. Remind me if I don't...

Regards


----------

